# FYI Gas additives



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Have long been a believer in Stabil, etc. due to the "ethanol infected" gas we have to buy. I try to recycle all gas in small engines by running or siphoning and using. Discovered the small genset had had the same gas in it for 14 months (tag) and it hadn't been run. Started on second pull and ran fine. Siphoned most of the five gallons out and replaced with new gas. The old gas went into my GT and mowed the lawn. My routine is when I empty a gas can, the additive goes in before it's hauled away to be refilled.

GAS ADDITIVES WORK!


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Like you, I have used Stabil for a long time; a couple of years ago I switched to SeaFoam. It has the preservative feature along with the cleaning feature. Recently picked up a stock of the SeaFoam at Wally's, current price was $6.74.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Stabil never worked for me. Startron does tho.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Interesting, Stabil has been great and I use SeaFoam as a carb, etc. cleaner. I've been given push mowers, tillers, etc. with the comment "Needs a new carb or a rebuild kit" and not always, but often, if I can get it to run, repeated shots of seafoam clears the carbs up. Item is then donated to whoever around here has a need. 

Thanks for the response.


----------

